# what up yo!



## Saturnus13 (May 2, 2006)

yo my name is allen and i think i've been suffering from DP for since i started high skool before my schizophrenia onset. i'm 18 year old now and i just have to say how much i hate this unreal fealing that never goes away! i'm not sure if it's DP or what, but it's freakin' annoying! i don't know what started it. i used to go to eye doctors to tell him that there's something wrong with my vision, that i couldn't experience things and i felt like i was dreaming. Finally, i got an anwer from one of them to see a therapist.

depersonalization and derealization is tough to deal with... i've got my schizo crap dealt with for now, but DP just doesn't disappear. sometimes i feel like i have to focus my mind more. i'm sure you've all done this and heard this a million times! i just hate those when i'm sitting in class and then i feel i became an empty blob in the universe. kinda like if i became faded into the world around me or something rather.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

